
Film Dialouge Broken Down by Gender and Age - kamkazemoose
http://polygraph.cool/films/
======
stared
A great visualization! And it is great that the authors provide links to the
movie scripts (I think I will use these for another movie visualizations).

The only qualm is the scrolling - I would really prefer to have these
visualizations being separate and scrolling behave normally. Sure, I
understand it looks cool and fashionable, but (at least for me) its really
distracting.

When it comes to the good stuff - I like the most the last feature, when one
is a able to search for movies and look at characters (sometimes movie is
"male" or "female" due to protagonist... or the mentor character, which very
often have more lines).

For actor ages - a nice pick (I think it is highly related to the viewers'
preferences - vide [http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-case-for-an-older-
woma...](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-case-for-an-older-woman/)).

------
leereeves
How was this measured?

The article says "number of lines", but wouldn't time or words be a better
measure?

~~~
minikites
If I understand correctly, the way that a screenplay is formatted takes care
of all three simultaneously. The font is monospaced and the text size,
margins, and line spacing make one page of dialogue pretty close to one minute
of time.

~~~
danielsf
This was omitted from the piece, but we count words and then convert to lines
at ~10 words/line. When pop culture talks about dialogue in film, we use
lines. So that felt more natural than "# of words spoken."

------
xixixao
One thing the article could mention, which is apparent from the last graphic,
is that there is a slight trend towards improving the gender balance.

------
danr4
This was a great read, and the charts were very fun to interact with.

